# Warped Wood Post Safety Concern?



## Josh Neely (Aug 25, 2019)

I recently finished my awning project. We covered our 10x20 ft concrete porch using 6x6 pressure treated posts, three in front and four in the back. Sometime during construction I noticed one of the front posts had begun to warp. The awning has only been fully complete for around month. My main question is whether the warped post is a safety concern. I'd honestly rather not replace it if I don't have too. I'd be more concerned if it was bearing a heavier load, but for an awning, is this really an issue?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

right now, it is only a cosmetic issue.
if it does not stabilize soon, and continues to warp and twist,
I would replace it. (just because it looks bad - and is not expensive).
in the meantime, I would purchase a new post now and
let it dry slowly under cover somewhere.
then when you do need to replace the warped post, you will
have one ready that will be straight and dry, like the rest.
jus my Dos Centavos

.

.


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

Some questions/comments:
1. Once you have a curve like that the system can become unstable. The eccentricity causes a bending moment in the column, which columns are not intended to carry. The bending moment causes further deflection which increases the bending moment etc.etc. 
2. Why four columns on one side and three on the other? The total load on each side is the same so the outside columns are carrying 4/3 times the load on the inside columns.
3. I would have someone knowledgeable inspect the situation and take action.
4. I’d move the chairs - wouldn’t want to spend much time sitting under this structure.


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

One more comment. I don’t see any connection with the house. If this is the case, then you also have a lateral stability problem.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Fix it now, not later ....*

It's already starting to deflect the 2 X 10's vertically as shown in the photo right above the post. See the stagger in the bottoms of them?










I was also thinking about a couple of triangular braces near the tops on all the posts. Tying to the house may raise building permit issues like decks which are secured to a ledger board. Now it's part of the house rather than a free standing structure. Taxes may be affected ... I donno?


----------

